# Maniscalco Aquascape Fluval V Spec Questions



## oscarlloydjohn (Dec 3, 2017)

Most likely using CO2, as the growth is very full and lush. Planting wise there is Hydrocotyle Tripartita, Anubias, Bucephalandra, Staurogyne Repens, HC Cuba, Alternanthera, Helanthium Tenellum and Rotala Wallichii. I could easily be wrong about some of these so hopefully someone more experienced can have a look.

Rocks are Dragon Stone, and I'd guess they are using a nutrient substrate in the planted areas.

Oscar


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> Most likely using CO2, as the growth is very full and lush. Planting wise there is Hydrocotyle Tripartita, Anubias, Bucephalandra, Staurogyne Repens, HC Cuba, Alternanthera, Helanthium Tenellum and Rotala Wallichii. I could easily be wrong about some of these so hopefully someone more experienced can have a look.
> 
> Rocks are Dragon Stone, and I'd guess they are using a nutrient substrate in the planted areas.
> 
> Oscar


Thank you, Oscar!


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

Looks like cryptocoryne albida red as well

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> Most likely using CO2, as the growth is very full and lush. Planting wise there is Hydrocotyle Tripartita, Anubias, Bucephalandra, Staurogyne Repens, HC Cuba, Alternanthera, Helanthium Tenellum and Rotala Wallichii. I could easily be wrong about some of these so hopefully someone more experienced can have a look.
> 
> Rocks are Dragon Stone, and I'd guess they are using a nutrient substrate in the planted areas.
> 
> Oscar


These definitely look right and there is also what looks like mini christmas moss and marsilea hirsute too.


----------



## rosyrobyn (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm kind of in love with this tank as well. I love the use of space with all the different layers of plants in such a small tank. 

The red plant looks more like a stem plant than a rosette so I was thinking Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' instead of Cryptocoryne albida ‘red’.


----------



## zwalter08 (Feb 12, 2019)

I dont know if this would help at all but i just started a 2.5 planted with co2. I am using the 20g fluval kit with a new difuser and a bubble counter it works just as I wanted, and you can get disposable cartiridges 16g 30 for 30$


----------



## Wonger77 (Jun 11, 2018)

Can someone give me a run down of all the fish present in his aquarium? I recognize the neon tetras and tiger endlers, but wasn't sure on the other fish. Are those lampeye killis? Thanks


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

Wonger77 said:


> Can someone give me a run down of all the fish present in his aquarium? I recognize the neon tetras and tiger endlers, but wasn't sure on the other fish. Are those lampeye killis? Thanks


The other two are Galaxy Rasboras and and some type of pseudomogil rainbow I believe.


----------



## celadon (Nov 9, 2015)

jmontee said:


> The other two are Galaxy Rasboras and and some type of pseudomogil rainbow I believe.


I think I spot both pseudomugil luminatus and pseudomugil gertrudae in there.


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

I've really been inspired by the layout of the tank for my own 5 gallon, but not so much the livestock; for a 5 gallon, this seems really overstocked.


----------



## ScrubbyDick (Mar 31, 2016)

Ryan Mosby said:


> I've really been inspired by the layout of the tank for my own 5 gallon, but not so much the livestock; for a 5 gallon, this seems really overstocked.


Not really. There's about a dozen nano fish in there, a nerite and maybe a couple of red cherry shrimp. And it's a heavily planted tank.


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

ScrubbyDick said:


> Not really. There's about a dozen nano fish in there, a nerite and maybe a couple of red cherry shrimp. And it's a heavily planted tank.


Isn't there schools of 5 different fish species in there?


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

The endlers would be fine OR a small school of CPDs could be fine, but the neons and pseudomugil rainbows certainly aren't. 

I'd imagine that they were just put in for the photos, but that tank is definitely overstocked and does not provide the necessary space for most of those fish to thrive, although they may survive. They don't appear to have the correct numbers for shoaling either.

There's more to stocking than what the filter/plants can handle.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

At one point I had 9 Emerald Dwarf Raspboras (unknowingly) in a 7 gallon cube tank. I didn't realize there were that many in there, I thought I only had 2-3 in there, but I also couldn't figure out why my plants were THRIVING. Turns out EDR are incredible at hiding and I dislike them for that. Also they do well with overstocking in a well-planted tank. 

I think at one point I also had 6 EDR in there, along with some Heterandria Formosa (3-5 I'm guessing?), and a Dwarf Gourami. They got along fine, and the plants did a little too well. 

All I'm saying is that if things are balanced right, overstocking isn't the end of the world. Would I recommend as many fish as are in the original pic? No. But small tanks can support a pretty surprising bioload if managed correctly.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

@Kehy That sounds like a really lovely tank  

All of your fish were kept in correct numbers though, and none of them really require room to swim lengths. My issue isn't with the bioload, more with whether or not the fish will be able to display their natural behaviours. As I said previously though, I'd imagine these fish were just in there while photos were taken.

As a side note - I have 5 male endlers in my spec V and in all honesty could probably increase to 10 before encountering issues now that the tank is relatively mature. The tanks have a great footprint for fish that like to poke around and explore, but are less suitable for shoalers or those that like to dash about.


----------

